# PAUL HEYMAN'S PROMO SHOOTIN' STRAIGHT FROM THE HIP



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*

That was the single greatest promo I have ever seen.

Buried everybody, and destroyed the crowd.

Brock Lesnar is GOAT

Paul Heyman is GOAT


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*

That might be the best promo in WWE history. No joke


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*

Paul Heyman is a genius on the mic.


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*

Tore into everyone. I was really expecting someone to at least come out. Honestly, anyone. 

Never the less, Heyman has really just excelled himself ever since he's came back. Very entertaining.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*

Here's a gif of the promo:


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*

Absolute perfection. Paul Heyman is a God.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*

Fucking hell that was awesome.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*

I've said for ages. He's the best mix worker ever IMO. Every single time he nails it, just gets everything about the industry. The greatest testament to how brilliant he is, is the greatness of that promo tonight wasn't even a shock. Heck it's one of the main reasons I'm even watching. You just knew he was going to absolutely kill it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*

Missed it, not surprised it's being called the Goat promo. Seems whatever he does gets called the Goat.

Should be great, imagine the heat was nuclear.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*

Be great to see him take on a new client, that isn't a complete sack of shit, and take them to the top.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*

Paul Heyman is incredible on the microphone. 
He owned that arena.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*

Holy shit, that was epic


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*

:mark::mark::mark::mark:

GOAT.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*

I love Heyman as much as anyone, but all it was was him repeating one sentence over and over again with different names. He delivered it in the perfect way that it would annoy the crowd but he didn't say anything extraordinary.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*



SoupBro said:


> Missed it, not surprised it's being called the Goat promo. Seems whatever he does gets called the Goat.
> 
> Should be great, imagine the heat was nuclear.


Watch it whenever you can. He buried everyone under mountains of earth.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*

There can only be one Paul Heyman, but the WWE needs more managers who could come close to him. More guys need to have great managers to put them over.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*

Went in dry on everyone. Heyman is just fantastic. Ideal crowd to work with too.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*

That promo was so GOAT that I'll put it 3 tiers above Punk's Pipebomb.

Heyman ripped everyone a new one from King, Cole, HHH, HBK, Orton, Bryan, Cena, Taker, Hogan, Austin, Rock, The WWE Locker Room and the entire post RAW crowd in just a matter 6-7 mins. That my friend was a GOAT promo. 

Heyman's comment about the crowd being wannabes truly must have demoralized them, because they got quiet as soon as he said it. THE TRUTH HURTS.:heyman


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

That promo was the best I've seen in many years, probably ever actually. He gave it to everyone past & present. Thank god Brock didn't open his mouth or he'd have ruined it. Heyman was great.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

like I said, Heyman is God.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I was always under the impression that it was impossible for a man to be impregnated, Paul Heyman has pretty much just proved that as false, I can feel it marking out as I type. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wrage (Jul 4, 2013)

Paul is an exquisite talent.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Heyman & Lesnar is the GOAT manager/wrestler duo.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Heyman pretty much killed it on the mic tonight. It was like the crowd couldn't even boo him because the promo was just that damn good.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Heyman is easily one of the top five mic workers of all time. Absolutely stunning promo.


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

I like to think that someone was actually supposed to come out and answer the challenge, but while he was in gorilla position the promo buried him so hard he told the music guy not to play his music, then walked out to the parking lot with his head down and drove home :


----------



## jabroniBeater1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Daniel Bryan never fought in the octagon. He is a midget and would get slaughtered just like the entire roster. Paul Heyman right again!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

It really was fantastic.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

It was straight up fantastic. 

GOAT promo from Heyman.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Mega stuff from Heyman. I just wish they'd set up Brocks next feud to go with it


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

It was a great promo but what exactly was it supposed to achieve? He basically came out and said Brock is the best. It didn't set up a new feud or actually achieve anything.


----------



## Steve-a-maniac (Sep 2, 2013)

Phantomdreamer said:


> It was a great promo but what exactly was it supposed to achieve? He basically came out and said Brock is the best. It didn't set up a new feud or actually achieve anything.


THANK YOU!!! So much this. He pretty much came out and took a big, steaming shit on every fan, and there will be no payoff because Brock will disappear for 3 or 4 months until the build to Summerslam. That's why the Streak was so fucking wasted on Brock.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Heyman being a genius on the mic? That's just par for the course. 

This was definitely a 'Reality Era' style promo. He verbally demolished everyone in that arena and having no one come out to call him out and confront him made it even better, imo. Having the guy that just destroyed a Hero's streak come out and demoralize you even further without interruption is better than having some guy (as always) come out and say "Oh no you didn't". 

Let it sink in.

That being said, It'll be interesting to see what's next.


----------



## The Rusk (Jan 24, 2014)

I was surprised no one came out during the promo. It was gold, and a prime opportunity to start a feud with someone


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Heyman owned the crowd and put them in their place, felt like they went almost silent towards the end


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Can watch again :heyman2


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

"and those two other things that call themselves announcers" with that comment alone, heyman has unlocked the winning door of life

that was the best thing ever said on April 7th 2014


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Heyman is just awesome, he was the biggest heel and face (side from Bryan) in the same night, the guys is just too damn brilliant


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

God like promo.

No one even remotely close.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Love it, Awful lot of cheers for Brock, Heyman and now Cesaro. Tweener stable coming big time.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I love Heyman as much as anyone, but all it was was him repeating one sentence over and over again with different names. He delivered it in the perfect way that it would annoy the crowd but he didn't say anything extraordinary.


This.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't get it


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I love Heyman as much as anyone, but all it was was him repeating one sentence over and over again with different names. He delivered it in the perfect way that it would annoy the crowd but he didn't say anything extraordinary.





Phantomdreamer said:


> It was a great promo but what exactly was it supposed to achieve? He basically came out and said Brock is the best. It didn't set up a new feud or actually achieve anything.



Both of these. It wasn't a bad promo, but it sure doesn't deserve the admiration it's getting on here right now.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

GOAT, GOAT promo.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

I was expecting him to build to something better, like setting up a program between Bryan or something, but nothing.

They just wasted the Streak on Lesnar...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Heyman is incredible, I can't say it enough. By far the best promo guy in the WWE these days and one of the top ever. I don't agree with Lesnar winning and I still think breaking the Streak with who did it and how they did it was absolute bullshit, but Heyman tore the house down no doubt.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Heyman proving that he is one of, if not THE BEST promo cutter in the history of this business. Heyman made Brock even more legit and really put over the magnitude of how important the Streak is, and he made a lot of sense. Dude can sell like a motherfucker.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

If CM Punk delivered a pipe bomb then Paul Heyman just delivered a fucking nuclear bomb. That will go down as one of, if not the greatest promo in Raw history. The man is an absolute genius.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I said this in the Raw thread a couple of times during Raw but I now think part of the reason they ended the streak was to put over Heyman as the greatest manager of all time. So now whoever he gets paired with will be elevated to the next level simply because they are associated with the man who broke the streak. Notice that the emphasis was mostly on Heyman and his reaction when Brock pinned Taker. Sure Brock wont be around all the time but Heyman will be.

I'm not saying I agree with this reason but I'm just trying to see things from WWE's perspective on what they will benefit from breaking the streak with Lesnar and this is the only thing I can really see. To elevate Heyman and therefore his clients.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

He is too fucking good on the mic. Every time he grabs it I know it's gonna be good


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Only Heyman could make the Punk Pipebomb promo look pale in comparison.

He's looking like a clear #2 to Heenan's clear #1 the more the years pass by, to be honest.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL amazing promo just fucking buried everyone.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Paul Heyman's work this year has been better than all his material last year combined, in my opinion.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

It was an absolutely fantastic promo, but I wouldn't say it was Heyman's best. That said, there is no-one anywhere near close to him right now. This kind of promo is something Heyman can seemingly cut at will. GOAT manager without a doubt.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

It was absolutely phenomenal, he took on everyone from the top of the company all the way down to the audience and destroyed every single one of them on his way. You know what would be amazing? A heel Triple H vs a heel Paul Heyman promo, without question the two best mic workers in the business today going against each other in the element they work best in. I don't have any idea how that would ever come about but it would be something to behold if it ever did.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

What was the point of the promo you ask? To calm the WWE Universe the fuck down from Brock beating the streak. And it was achieved beautifully in a way that only Paul Heyman can deliver.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Godly promo, if there is such a thing. It's arguably Heyman's best ever, which is saying something as a far majority of his promos are super strong. I'm convinced after tonight, he's the best mic worker of all time. Nobody can handle the stick like he does. Not Flair, not Austin, not Rock, not Jericho, not Punk, not even Foley... no one delivers on the stick like Heyman does. When he's selling his client's victory, he's untouchable. 

Cesaro, while in good hands with Zeb, is now in even better hands with Heyman.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

It was one hell of a promo, no doubt, but to say it was the greatest promo ever!?....I think the IWC members need to stop jizzing over those shoot promo.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

I thought it was one of his greatest promos ever and one of the best promos in a long time. 

He's a god on the mic.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

That was a great moment to be sure, but Paul is given latitude just like Punk was, and HHH gives himself, to say things other guys cannot. Not taking anything away from that brilliant piece of mic work, but later when he came out and blasted Zeb, you really think Dutch Mantell could not have come back with an encyclopedia's worth of clever smark appealing comebacks at a guy with as many skeletons in his closet as Bill Clinton like Paul E?

The guy delivers a promo well to be sure but it's his allowance to say the things he says that make smart fans all giggly over the guy.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Puropse of the promo was to solidify Brrrrrrock Lllllesnar as THEE #1 guy. He puts Lesnar over as something more than a Legend/Icon and that's impossible most of the time (to accomplish)

Fucking great Raw, can't wait for next week and also Lesnar's next feud.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

He fucking OWNED the crowd .. they had no idea what hit them and I don't think they fully grasped the depth of Heyman's words because they're not that self-aware. 

Then again, that promo was not fair to a crowd who had no idea what a "real" heel promo is like .. It was like Heyman was giving a lecture in quantum theory to 5 year olds. 

They've become too used to making people like Orton, Batista and even HHH stumble on their words with a few random chants ... There's no way they could ever do something like that to the likes of Heyman who is by far the smartest promo in the business.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

He's easily one of the greatest mic workers in wrestling history.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Was awesome how he shit all over the "what" chants.

Figuratively "pulled the car over".


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

crowd didn't recovered much after that lol. He destroyed the post wm crowd. Vince may not have him speak anymore lolol.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Promo was incredible. As usual you get your handful of people on here who try to be edgy and go against the grain but they get drowned out. Magnificient work by Paul E.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, Taker indirectly put Cesaro over tonight as well. For Brock being the man to end Taker's streak last night and validating him and Heyman's legitimacy to people, Cesaro being paired with Heyman put him over automatically. THAT is how much good the streak ending has done...so far.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

BIG E WINNING said:


> By the way, Taker indirectly put Cesaro over tonight as well. For Brock being the man to end Taker's streak last night and validating him and Heyman's legitimacy to people, Cesaro being paired with Heyman put him over automatically. THAT is how much good the streak ending has done...so far.


Now, if only Bryan beats Brock at WM 31, The Streak ending cannot be called a bad decision anymore solely for the heights it will put Bryan on. :

Best Paul Heyman promo ever. Bobby Heenan is no longer the greatest manager in sports entertainment. It's Heyman and Heyman only.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

And now Heyman and Zeb working together, the promos they will cut will be epic.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Heyman must be the only man in history that the crowd can completely hate with every essence of their being one moment for that defeat the streak promo and then completely love the next for taking Cesaro under his wing.

The man is just just legitimately a genius.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Eh, I ease off on the Heyman eclipsing Heenan for GOAT manager for now. People forget the Heenan Family was very beneficial for Hogan and WWE as a result although it's going to inevitably happen probably in the very soon future when Heyman gets there. Right now Heenan is the solid #1, Heyman is the solid #2, and it's a debate for third.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

heyman is hands down the G.O.A.T manager in my book.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*



Irish Jet said:


> I've said for ages. He's the best mix worker ever IMO. Every single time he nails it, just gets everything about the industry. The greatest testament to how brilliant he is, is the greatness of that promo tonight wasn't even a shock. Heck it's one of the main reasons I'm even watching. You just knew he was going to absolutely kill it.


Agreed. I wasn't able to watch the show in real-time, so I DVR'ed it. Paul's promo was the first thing I fast forwarded to, before watching anything else.

Didn't disappoint.

I love how he held that smart allecky crowd in the palm of his hand.

The "Brock is here to make children cry" line killed me, because that's exactly what I said after Lesnar broke the streak. "They have to find shots of kids crying." :lmao 

Paul is so good, and so on the money with everything.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I thought it was great, but not one of the best promos Heyman's ever cut, let alone of all time. He basically just said the same thing repeatedly, the delivery is what made it feel top notch. My favorite line of his tonight though came later when he was in the ring with Cesaro. "Instruct Mr. Layfield and these two other clowns that they call announcers."


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

As soon as I heard "shoot" I got excited, and I wasn't disappointed. GOAT on the mic Paul Heyman.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL, Paul Heyman trolling like a motherfucker! I love this man! X D

- Vic


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

They pretty much summed up how I feel at the moment, the only thing I wanna see is Heyman & Brock. Fuck the rest of this shit. :lol


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

It was an excellent promo, jaw dropping to say the least. There was truth to it as well, he addressed the smarks, the awful commentating, the realistic aspect of what happened to The Undertaker and basically rendered everyone speechless. Heyman is so passionate with every promo he does, he is straight to the point, no bullshit and this one in particular is no exception. He was brutal yet fantastic, it felt very real and it will go down in history as one of his greatest promos.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

I wanted to write a long comment on how good Heyman was but all I could come up with was.......genius!

Heyman and Lesnar are both beasts at what they do.


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

Paul Heyman owned that crowd he knew they were gonna try and dump a load on him and Lesnar; he has the best promos out of any individual in the WWE at the moment he knows how to draw heat but he also knows how to control it, genius.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

The funniest part was when they tried the "walrus" chant. It was equivalent to getting owned and coming back with "I know you are but what am I?".


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Its amazing how good he is.I went from hating the fact Brock broke the streak, to agreeing with stuff Heyman was saying and not minding now.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

It was a masterpiece, but what can we say, the man is a god in the mic. On of the all time greats.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"JBL and those two other things that call themselves announcers" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Heyman is one of the GOATs and by FAR the GOAT manager.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

Man i feel like there was a missed opportunity while they were talking about the streak ending and glorifying Brock.Can you imagine how apeshit the place was gonna go if they got interrupted by Goldberg.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I was actually expecting Mark Henry to come out so he could get squashed again. lol

Could totally be a running joke every week on Raw.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

When is Paul Heyman ever not great? He was just perfect when Brock ended the streak too.


----------



## Buzzardfollower (Apr 8, 2014)

Why is heyman beefing with cole and lawler? It's funny.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

that promo was








Paul is the man.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Buzzardfollower said:


> Why is heyman beefing with cole and lawler? It's funny.


Only thing I can think of is JBL is the only one of the three that was pretty sure Brock was going to beat Taker.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wrong thread :/

Heyman's promo was gold.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I didn't like it at first, since it basically buried everybody and achieved nothing.

Until Cesaro became a Heyman guy. Now, it immediately legitimises him as not being a wannabee, as Paul is not associated with wannabee's

Cesaro is going to be the main benefit in all of this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

The best promo I've seen him do was the one where Brock came out and f5'd vince right as he was about to fire heyman, but yeah. Heyman is a monster on the mic, such a great heel and incredibly intelligent.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Paul stole the show today


----------



## scoty4u (Sep 4, 2013)

one word Epic.
that promo just wow


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

GOAT MEN and GOAT PROMO


----------



## Gingguy21 (Apr 7, 2014)

Amazing promo, "JBL and those two things that call themselves announcers"

Classic! :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Getting booed like that to getting cheered wildly when Cesaro revealed he was a Paul Heyman guy. Only Heyman :lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

That promo was awesome, Heyman is an absolute genius.


----------



## Lukringhawkeye (Apr 8, 2014)

He sure did shut those losers in the crowd up.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

And to think before Wrestlemania people were calling him boring. :lmao:lmao

That was easily one of the greatest promos I have ever had the joy of seeing.

God like promo, sold his client to perfection, tore the crowd a new one along with all stars past and present. 

Crowd didn't know what hit them, but in all honesty, are you's that surprised?

It was well documented before hand that Heyman was gonna run a muck after ending the streak, but he did more then that he solidified himself IMO as one of the best if not the best mic workers I have ever heard and on top of it proved that is there really a better heel manager that we have ever seen?

One thing for certain is Cesaro is in very very good hands, Heyman was on another planet last night, glorious performance from the GOAT. :heyman4


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

2nd greatest promo I've ever seen outside of another Heyman promo, the "shoot" on Vince McMahon in 2001.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

GOAT Heyman buried that crowd last night :lmao


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

"JBL and those two other things that call themselves commentators" 

*Crowd Cheers* 

Brilliant!

He's bored me recently with repetitive promos but this was OUTSTANDING. The best I've seen.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

I didn't think it got the heat it deserved, that crowd wasn't great


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

While The Streak ending will always be up for debate, Paul Heyman was almost certainly the guy to sell that moment. Very few people in the history of the industry could do that moment justice like Heyman. It's such an unbelievable joy to watch a man perform who understands the business like Heyman. He just gets it. That promo was B-E-A-UTIFUL.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Love everything Heyman does but I miss that GOAT ponytail:


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

I think you guys are overreacting a bit about the promo.I mean yes it was great but you just make it out to be a little too much.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Brilliant promo, but tbf, it was the same kind of promo countless people have cut before. It was just more emphatic because, let's face it, all of it was true. I'm sure everybody who's come from WWE wished they could've accomplished what Brock accomplished in UFC. 

Add that to the fact that he came back to the company he walked out on, and was considered valuable enough to end the streak despite being on a part-time contract, then yeah, everybody else is probably something of a wannabe.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

What a promo that is a art that you can not teach some people have it and some don't, you clearly know who has not got that if you know what I mean #HOBO! That Hobo would dream of cutting a promo like that, he wishes he had the ability the #troll does.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Entertaining promo...he was mainly just trying to put over Lesnar after the damage done to his perception from the Cena and HHH losses. He also put over the how big it was ending the streak. As for owning anything? When he was talking about wannabes and how Lesnar was real, all the cro ed had to do was chant CAIN VELASQUEZ over and over to shut that up....crowd wasn't witty enough but a great mic worker would of destroyed him with that.

The great thing about all of this....when u are a part timer and u draw, good things happen. Fans assumed so much about this match and they were all dead wrong.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

missed it live 
good to know heyman killed it


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> I said this in the Raw thread a couple of times during Raw but I now think part of the reason they ended the streak was to put over Heyman as the greatest manager of all time. So now whoever he gets paired with will be elevated to the next level simply because they are associated with the man who broke the streak. Notice that the emphasis was mostly on Heyman and his reaction when Brock pinned Taker. Sure Brock wont be around all the time but Heyman will be.
> 
> I'm not saying I agree with this reason but I'm just trying to see things from WWE's perspective on what they will benefit from breaking the streak with Lesnar and this is the only thing I can really see. To elevate Heyman and therefore his clients.


Fuck this actually makes alot of sense now. And if Heyman can switch from face promos for Cesaro to heel for Brock easily I'm all for it


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

that promo really save Brock from the loses to HHH and Cena which people in here have mention...if you talking about Real Fight is unknown because we haven't heard any stories how tough some of guys in locker room are beside Curt Hennig having a fight with Brock on the Plane ride from hell.

over the years we hear stories small guys kick big guys who look tough.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It was that good he got the crowd to cheer for Lesnar, says it all


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

There's two things you can't deny:

Paul Heyman is the greatest mic worker of all time.

&

Brock Lesnar is the most dominant athlete to ever step into a WWE ring.

It's undisputed, you'd be silly to argue against it.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't believe it took them so long to bring him back to be honest, Heyman is a guy they should always have in the company if not on tv then in a backstage role, there is no one else like him in the business.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Phantomdreamer said:


> It was a great promo but what exactly was it supposed to achieve? He basically came out and said Brock is the best. It didn't set up a new feud or actually achieve anything.


He was selling taker losing the streak.

Anyway, great promo, not the GOAT one though. Heyman wasn't saying anything all that mindblowing


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought the promo was well done but just a little long for me. He seemed to hit the same points too many times, the more you emphasize something the less effective it becomes.

Some of the lines though were just exceptional.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd2zhPN5-Es

Enough said.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Paul Heyman's promo last night made the end of the streak all that much better.

He literally threw salt in every wound. He made it hurt more. It was like get over it , no matter what you do, Undertaker lost & that's it. Brilliant.


----------



## gregdpowell (Jan 28, 2013)

It was the best 9:30 on RAW in a long time. It made the Streak coming to an end even more of a big deal (as if that's possible). Solidified Brock Lesnar as a massive attraction now any time he's booked.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm still gutted, but if Taker had to lose, Lesnar was the right guy to do it. 

Heyman made a point with that promo.


----------



## HavokTheGiant (Dec 5, 2013)

Paul Heyman is DA GOAT


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

One interesting point that Heyman said towards the end struck me when he seperated Lesnar from legends and megastars. Come think of it, Lesnar really doesn't belong in the Austin/Rock/Hogan group despite beeing on their level starpowerwise, he really is in a league of his own. I'd say now after ending the Streak he's the most accomplished and succesful wrestler from a semi-kayfable/semi real life standpoint. Real life because of his sports success (Wrestling, MMA) and kayfabe because of beeing the youngest WWE Champion ever at that time and winning the most important wrestling match there is, beating Taker at the Streak.

Shame about the match though, considering the guys that were in it I expected much better, but I guess Lesnar went easy with Taker. Would have been awesome to have a MOTY accompany the Event of the Year and Promo of The Year, but that's just some nitpicking.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gonna go watch this promo and the pre-Streak match video package again

GOAT


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It was pure awesome!

:mark:


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Good promo but all this Heyman worship is a bit disturbing.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

It was nice to see those insufferable douchebags in the crowd being put in their place.

A good promo, not as good as Rock's promo against the crowd in Toronto in 2003, but it was refreshing to see someone put those cunt fans in their place.

It was also nice that they didn't give the fans the opportunity to "hijack" the Batista and Orton tag match. Thankfully JBL was smart enough to not acknowledge the fans chanting his name during the match.

Anyway, yes great promo. Not one of the best of all time, but certainly the best in recent memory.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

This thread is living proof that all you need to do to get supported by this forum is A) Be heel and B) Use insider terms. :lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Back at live shows in 2001, I was marking for Heyman more than any wrestler (except maybe Kanyon). I think people thought I was nuts, but I love the guy. He's a genius. An old school heel who keeps kayfabe on the pedestal and can get a crowd that initially popped for him go the opposite route very quickly.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Back at live shows in 2001, I was marking for Heyman more than any wrestler (except maybe Kanyon). I think people thought I was nuts, but I love the guy. He's a genius. An old school heel who keeps kayfabe on the pedestal and can get a crowd that initially popped for him go the opposite route very quickly.


Since you mentioned 2001, wasn't that the year his company went out of business?! Yeah, what a genius he is. 

To everybody, who calls his promo "awesome" or something like that. What will be the payoff to this promo? What money is to be made from insulting Cole, Lawler, Hogan, Austin, HBK? None of them will ever have a program with Lesnar or Cesaro or any of his guys. 

When Punk was "shooting from the hip" (how stupid is it to say that on a scripted show by the way), Punk was running down Cena, Helmsley and Vince, all guys that he would feud and make money with eventually.


----------



## _Triple_H_ (Apr 29, 2007)

this guy is indeed a GOAT.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

It's amazing really. Paul Heyman is a genius with heat, he's one of those heels that everyone love and would usually get cheered from a hardcore crowd, (the way the Wyatts did) but he is so good that you just can't help to boo him.

Same happened when he was in London last year, don't know how he managed it. I love Paul Heyman and I was friggin' booing the guy because he had me in the palm of his hand. Genius.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

murder said:


> Since you mentioned 2001, wasn't that the year his company went out of business?! Yeah, what a genius he is.
> 
> To everybody, who calls his promo "awesome" or something like that. What will be the payoff to this promo? What money is to be made from insulting Cole, Lawler, Hogan, Austin, HBK? None of them will ever have a program with Lesnar or Cesaro or any of his guys.
> 
> When Punk was "shooting from the hip" (how stupid is it to say that on a scripted show by the way), Punk was running down Cena, Helmsley and Vince, all guys that he would feud and make money with eventually.


Every major wrestling company not owned by Vince McMahon is out of business. Guess that makes Vince the only genius in wrestling?

The payoff to the promo is it makes Lesnar look like a God. Whoever Lesnar puts over next, itll be a huge deal.


----------



## Steve-a-maniac (Sep 2, 2013)

It appears that a hell of a lot of people have forgotten what the term "promo" actually means. The purpose of a promo is to *promote* an upcoming match or storyline in order to garner interest in the program and draw money. Did Heyman's speech accomplish any of that? No. Taker's career is most likely over, so there will be no redemption match in this program. It's done. No one came out to interrupt the speech, so it wasn't laying any groundwork for a new program. Brock will disappear for another 3 or 4 months until the build to Summerslam, and Heyman will move on to other things in the meantime. So that speech was less of a promo and more of a verbal jack-off session. A final "fuck you" to everyone who thought that the end of the Streak should have meant something more than this. It's just more proof that today's WWE is more interested in trolling its fans than having logical long-term booking and storytelling.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

I think a lot of people criticizing Heyman 'burying' Lawler, Cole, Hogan/the locker room etc are, not wanting to be insulting, giving too much credit to the majority of the fans. 

Casual fans (most people, let's be honest) will not suddenly think HHH is the worst guy ever because Heyman pointed out that he didn't beat the Undertaker. Hell, casuals won't think that because they don't take everything so seriously. And most smarks, like us on here, will not suddenly lose interest in the entire roster because Heyman mocked them for not being able to beat 'Taker. Smarks know better, Casuals don't care enough, long term.

EDIT: Also, how else could it have been addressed? No word from Lesnar/Heyman would have made it look like nothing worthwhile at all; those two talking about it being an honour etc would have been awful. So what does it leave?


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Steve-a-maniac said:


> It appears that a hell of a lot of people have forgotten what the term "promo" actually means. The purpose of a promo is to *promote* an upcoming match or storyline in order to garner interest in the program and draw money. Did Heyman's speech accomplish any of that? No. Taker's career is most likely over, so there will be no redemption match in this program. It's done. No one came out to interrupt the speech, so it wasn't laying any groundwork for a new program. Brock will disappear for another 3 or 4 months until the build to Summerslam, and Heyman will move on to other things in the meantime. So that speech was less of a promo and more of a verbal jack-off session. A final "fuck you" to everyone who thought that the end of the Streak should have meant something more than this. It's just more proof that today's WWE is more interested in trolling its fans than having logical long-term booking and storytelling.


Better than the same old shit, guy A talking smack, guy B interrupts (almost always) to save the day


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

loved how he blurred the lines with the "i could've ended the streak stuff".


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Yes Era said:


> Entertaining promo...he was mainly just trying to put over Lesnar after the damage done to his perception from the Cena and HHH losses. He also put over the how big it was ending the streak. As for owning anything? When he was talking about wannabes and how Lesnar was real, all the cro ed had to do was chant CAIN VELASQUEZ over and over to shut that up....crowd wasn't witty enough but a great mic worker would of destroyed him with that.
> 
> The great thing about all of this....when u are a part timer and u draw, good things happen. Fans assumed so much about this match and they were all dead wrong.


The problem with THAT is....Vince will NOT give Free Publicity to Dana's UFC by mentioning one of his "employees".


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Electric, just as good as the pipebomb in my opinion.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Your_Solution said:


> Every major wrestling company not owned by Vince McMahon is out of business. Guess that makes Vince the only genius in wrestling?
> 
> The payoff to the promo is it makes Lesnar look like a God. Whoever Lesnar puts over next, itll be a huge deal.


Yes, McMahon is the only genius because of that very fact.

So Lesnar doesn't look like a god because he beat Taker and ended the streak but because of Heyman's "promo"?! Oh ok.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Ya, Paul HEyman is essentially the greatest manager in history and one of the best mic-personalities ever. This guy is a Hall of Fame inductee for sure and he has plenty more miles left.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great promo. I especially love how he delivered the line/point of:

"Last night, I had so many wrestlers come up to me after the match and say, 'I could have ended the streak, Mr. Heyman.' My response to them was, well, why didn't you?"

His imitation of the wrestlers' voices saying that in such a feminine way made me laugh, too. Such a GOAT.


----------



## Six Sides (Apr 8, 2014)

still in awe of the promo, cannot get over how good a manager he is and so happy he's paired with cesaro now! hard to understand how I enjoyed wrestling before he came back


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

JohnnyC55 said:


> This thread is living proof that all you need to do to get supported by this forum is A) Be heel and B) Use insider terms. :lol


So explain Daniel Bryan, a guy who did neither of these things?


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

The part about the announcers was the best.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

murder said:


> Yes, McMahon is the only genius because of that very fact.
> 
> So Lesnar doesn't look like a god because he beat Taker and ended the streak but because of Heyman's "promo"?! Oh ok.


Your standards are delusional. Heyman is a genius at cutting promos, it has nothing to do with whether he could run a business as well as Vince

To you question, the answer is all of the above


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

I just watched it again and something occurred to me during it.

The Undertaker wanted to give the streak to his longtime friend Paul Heyman.

I think the intention was to give it to Punk last year but when Bearer died it just wasn't appropriate, so he waited one more year and gave it to the other Heyman guy. Taker wanted so badly for the heat from the streak ending to be used in a big way and there is no other guy in the business that will use it like Paul Heyman.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Paul has been on a roll since he ditched Axel and came back with Brock, he killed it at Raw! Killed the crowd, killed the commentators, guys in the back, and even had time to kill Hogan for that botch at mania. XD


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Obviously not a lot of people heard the "Bullshit" and "What" chants during his speech (I won't call it a promo since it didn't promote anything). Everybody realizes that those are "go-away" chants and do not translate into money, right?!

And now what, Lesnar is gone for several months, will come back and all this hype has died down. When the segment was over, i was like "That's it". You talk (about basically nothing for 10 minutes) and nobody comes out to set up a match and capitalize on the heat?! 

And one more thing, Heyman joined Cesaro, not the other way around. They have to keep Heyman on TV in Lesnar's absence to try to keep some of that heat for Brock's comeback. 

Heyman is laughing right now at everybody praising him. The ultimate worker and people fall for it every single time. Unbelievable


----------



## BigABCDE (Apr 8, 2014)

was an amazing promo


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I wanted someone to come out and stop him, but who in that locker room would have survived the promo that Heyman would have cut on them the second their theme hit?


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

hng13 said:


> I wanted someone to come out and stop him, but who in that locker room would have survived the promo that Heyman would have cut on them the second their theme hit?


Austin, Rock, Hogan, Piper, Flair, Warrior. Except of Rock, none of them would make sense, but it didn't make sense for nobody to come out either.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

watched it, it was good but punk's pipe bomb was better.

punk called out everything that was wrong with wrestling at a time when wrestling needed a major shakeup and it only got it, because of what punk did.

last night was basically heyman doing what was always going to be done once the strak was over... the i am better than everybody else or in this case, my client is better than everybody else .. but yes Heyman absolutely nailed it... but no way was this speech as great as punk's pipebomb


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

Heyman is amazing on MIC, love all of his promos and to be able to speak above a crowd like that is talent.


----------



## goldaryn (Oct 30, 2010)

Well personally I don't like Heyman or rate him much

But wow... that promo was maybe the best I've ever seen

Loving smug Brock too


----------



## goldaryn (Oct 30, 2010)

dizzylizzy87 said:


> Heyman is amazing on MIC, love all of his promos and to be able to speak above a crowd like that is talent.


Yes, I liked the way he overpowered the chants at the start - steph and hunter should take notes


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

heyman is so great when he gets to gloat


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant promo. One of the best promo I've ever seen.

Oh,and Brock body language and smirking just make it better.

Lesnar-Brock is the best partnership. I'm glad Brock the one ended Taker streak.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

I marked out when he buried the announce team. Him talking shit to King has been 12 months + in the making. In less then 5 seconds Heyman destroyed King more than King has been able do to him in that 12 months. And the fact King sat there in silence and took it like a bitch. Fucking gold.


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: PAUL HEYMAN'S GOAT PROMO*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Both of these. It wasn't a bad promo, but it sure doesn't deserve the admiration it's getting on here right now.


....of course it's insanely popular, so it's expected for people to fold their arms, turn up their noses, and say ''it's overrated'', to show they have seen it all right?.....


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

His promo was awesome and made up for his boring promos building the Taker vs Brock match.

The smarks did not know whether to boo or clap haha.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO at the Maggle and King thing.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

Superhippy said:


> I just watched it again and something occurred to me during it.
> 
> The Undertaker wanted to give the streak to his longtime friend Paul Heyman.
> 
> I think the intention was to give it to Punk last year but when Bearer died it just wasn't appropriate, so he waited one more year and gave it to the other Heyman guy. Taker wanted so badly for the heat from the streak ending to be used in a big way and there is no other guy in the business that will use it like Paul Heyman.


I actually think you're bang on with this. Heyman's been with Taker since BEFORE he was 'Taker.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah the promo was insanely great


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Heyman is my favorite thing about the WWE at the moment.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Heyman is untouchable on the mic right now. This promo should go down as one of the all-time greatest Raw moments. At the very least it needs to featured at the Slammys and as part of '2014' compilation pieces etc.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

So effin' perfect! Arguably the greatest promo! He just silenced the crowd


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Paul Heyman has fucking ZEAL


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Heyman is no doubt a god among men but that promo didn't come off as anything amazing to me.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

Watched it when it was live on Monday, thought it was the greatest thing I've ever heard! Then when Heyman mentioned again about the clueless commentators with Cesaro by his side I nearly died. Never laughed so much at WWE. 

Watched it today with the GF, didn't think it was that amazing.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Small thing I loved: Dares the crowd to start Whating him, then once they begin shifts his rhythm so that there is no proper pause to actually shout What! and stops it's momentum there and then despite crowd trying. Really playing the "I am in control here, go fuck yourselves." element a businessman heel needs,



And then he was a face one hour later. Heyman is some kind of magician.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

So is Cesaro a heel still? He was getting massive cheers, even when he introduced Heyman, who was booed lustily when he was representing Lesnar. Is there a face turn for Heyman in the works? Cesaro was getting a lot of face-type reactions, with the swing, and the crowd would always chant "we the people" along with the Real Americans. Is Cesaro heel or face?


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

Clique said:


> Ripped EVERYONE a new asshole. Fuck what you think, Heyman may be the best promo guy ever.
> 
> 
> Discuss.


Holy Smokes!

I've watched it three times!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

was indeed a great promo

would give that feels of wanting to wrangle heyman by his neck if i wasn't iwc


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

REALITY ERA!!!!

That's all I could think about watching that live.

And I absolutly LOVE it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Scottish-Suplex said:


> Small thing I loved: Dares the crowd to start Whating him, then once they begin shifts his rhythm so that there is no proper pause to actually shout What! and stops it's momentum there and then despite crowd trying. Really playing the "I am in control here, go fuck yourselves." element a businessman heel needs,
> 
> 
> 
> And then he was a face one hour later. Heyman is some kind of magician.


YES, I noticed that as well and it goes back to the genius that is Paul Heyman. He knows how to deliver his message and not only connect with an audience but he controls them (even a smarky, outspoken one). Heyman's promo which was to get the death of The Streak and BROCK over even more was brilliant.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

The best thing about the promo is simply the fact that he made Lesnar look like a legitimate GOAT out of nowhere.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

It's funny, because Heyman's promo from the week before Wrestlemania, contained this nugget:



> "Ladies and Gentlemen, this Sunday, WWE presents to you: The most historic Wrestlemania moment since Hulk Hogan defeated Andre the Giant. When my client, Brock Lesnar, breaks the Undertaker's undefeated streak at Wrestlemania. Now that's not a prediction, that's a _spoiler._"


Seems obvious that by then Heyman had gotten word of what the result was gonna be, and seemed to have fun reveling in the fact that he could openly spoil it, because no one would take him seriously. And none of us did.

Dude's a genius, and I'm sure was having a huge laugh to himself.


----------

